# [Q] FM Radio app for ROM without FM radio



## superbay (Oct 3, 2011)

I listen to radio quite often but since i now use MIUI ROM on my DRoid X which has no FM radio app, i have to listen to online radio app which drains battery and also bandwith. My question is, can i have the FM radio app back on MIUI? There is (maybe the only) one FM radio app that doesnt need internet but its not suitable for DX. Can anybody tell me if i can get the app back, especially for this ROM since i like using it? Any feedback is appreciated. Thx


----------



## DataX (Jun 24, 2011)

FM Radio uses two APKs, the FM Radio Service and the FM Radio app itself (com.motorola.motofmradio.apk & com.motorola.android.motofmradio.apk I think), however AFAIK these two are completely reliant on the Blur framework which is not present on 2nd-init ROMs such as CM7 and MIUI.

Unfortunately, it looks like we may never see FM Radio or 720p recording on 2nd-init.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

doesn't spirit fm work?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

depending on where u live, u could always just download the iheartradio app. I use that to listen to a lot of my normal FM stations here in Dayton.


----------



## superbay (Oct 3, 2011)

DataX said:


> FM Radio uses two APKs, the FM Radio Service and the FM Radio app itself (com.motorola.motofmradio.apk & com.motorola.android.motofmradio.apk I think), however AFAIK these two are completely reliant on the Blur framework which is not present on 2nd-init ROMs such as CM7 and MIUI.
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like we may never see FM Radio or 720p recording on 2nd-init.


Darn it. So i need to change to other Blur ROM for FM radio i guess. Thanks for the technical explanation though 



bobAbooey said:


> doesn't spirit fm work?


 Ah yes, you remind me of the app. Sadly it isn't 



airforcegeek said:


> depending on where u live, u could always just download the iheartradio app. I use that to listen to a lot of my normal FM stations here in Dayton.


Isn't it a streaming radio app?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"bobAbooey said:


> doesn't spirit fm work?


Spirit radio works great on cm7. Should work fine on miui too. You just have to change the audio method setting in the app to "All" for it to work, and have wifi off. Also, the seek buttons have never worked right for me. I use the bar above the buttons. Just slide your finger in the direction you want to change the station.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

Where did I see a thread that discusses this app in depth? I've never got it to work.


----------



## superbay (Oct 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Spirit radio works great on cm7. Should work fine on miui too. You just have to change the audio method setting in the app to All for it to work, and have wifi off


Gonna try it Mr Razor


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

superbay said:


> Gonna try it Mr Razor


according to your posts in the other thread, your phone is no longer rooted properly. So, wait till you fix that problem before trying Spirit Radio, cuz that app needs root access.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> Where did I see a thread that discusses this app in depth? I've never got it to work.


I dont think i've ever seen a thread that discusses it. I edited my post above yours with the directions to follow to get it to work.


----------



## superbay (Oct 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> according to your posts in the other thread, your phone is no longer rooted properly. So, wait till you fix that problem before trying Spirit Radio, cuz that app needs root access.


Sure do Mr Razor. Thx for the help


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

razorloves said:


> Spirit radio works great on cm7. Should work fine on miui too. You just have to change the audio method setting in the app to "All" for it to work, and have wifi off. Also, the seek buttons have never worked right for me. I use the bar above the buttons. Just slide your finger in the direction you want to change the station.


Thanks for letting us know to set it to "All", it's working nicely now.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

There's a difference in the strength of signal that I'm able to pull in when comparing Spirit to the stock Moto FM app. Spirit is just so weak that it's unusable at the office, but perfectly fine in my car... where I don't need it. The stock Moto app can pull in every FM station that I would expect with nearly no interference. I've tried talking with the dev about it at xda, but he's at a loss as to what to try otherwise. It is nice to have in any case.


----------

